# Beach in August



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The beach on 8th August. (near Mundaka, in the north) Not a soul in sight. OK - the sun's out of sight too, but I much prefer this kind of beach to the crowded beaches in the south. What about you?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The beach on 8th August. (near Mundaka, in the north) Not a soul in sight. OK - the sun's out of sight too, but I much prefer this kind of beach to the crowded beaches in the south. What about you?


Hmmmm...it seems quite free of pebbles too!! Yes, I prefer this kind of beach. How many on there in the nice sunny weather? Still probably not many. Another thing about the beaches in the north is that they are tidal which, for me, makes them more interesting. Our local beach is quite bland and pebbly. Still lots of room tho'.

Funnily enough there was a picture in the Daily mail today of Bournemouth beach and there were thousands on it catching probably the last opportunity of the summer. They were packed like a tin of sardines!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

it doesnt take a lot of imagination to picture what my local beach of Torremolinos looks like at the mo!!!!!! But it aint desserted or pebbly thats for sure!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> it doesnt take a lot of imagination to picture what my local beach of Torremolinos looks like at the mo!!!!!! But it aint desserted or pebbly thats for sure!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Ha ha

But what's it like in the winter Jo? Is it quieter (and to my way of thinking) nicer?

I realise, especially to the younger crowd, a crowded beach to some is just great - more people more action, but I've never enjoyed people packed places


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hmmmm...it seems quite free of pebbles too!! Yes, I prefer this kind of beach. How many on there in the nice sunny weather? Still probably not many. Another thing about the beaches in the north is that they are tidal which, for me, makes them more interesting. Our local beach is quite bland and pebbly. Still lots of room tho'.
> 
> Funnily enough there was a picture in the Daily mail today of Bournemouth beach and there were thousands on it catching probably the last opportunity of the summer. They were packed like a tin of sardines!!



I don't think there are ever a lot of people on it as you say Chica.

I thought the weather in England was terrible at the moment. It was a few days ago anyway when I was there. We went to Sand Point, Weston super Mare and took a similar photo of a deserted beach. The story of my summer...!


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

*Spains beaches are quite exhilerating!*

Damn Pesky Wesky its so empty in those parts  ..ima show you Benicasim here in castellon..always crowded except furing la siesta..ussually just young people soaking the sun and drinking...i like it during those hours real chill..


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

That's an unusual name, PW - Mundaka. Wonder what its origins are?

Tally.xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

here's a webcam to our beach - watch it fill up during the day

Xàbia (El Arenal) - webcam - Portal Oficial de Turismo de la Comunitat Valenciana


that's the nearest I'm getting to it for at least a couple more weeks!



have another look in October - lovely:clap2:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The beach on 8th August. (near Mundaka, in the north) Not a soul in sight. OK - the sun's out of sight too, but I much prefer this kind of beach to the crowded beaches in the south. What about you?


Mojacar is the nearest touristy beach to us and and quite popular with the Spanish so in August it's absolutely bouncin'. We first went there in January and it was like a ghost town. With a bit of winter sun it was a lovely walk along the beach to Garrucha ....... wouldn't like to attempt it just now though



Doggy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rotarise said:


> Damn Pesky Wesky its so empty in those parts  ..ima show you Benicasim here in castellon..always crowded except furing la siesta..ussually just young people soaking the sun and drinking...i like it during those hours real chill..


Glad you enjoy your beach rotarise. I must admit it does look pretty empty. I wonder if it's due to the total lack of sun and the red flags that are probably flying just out of the picture...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> That's an unusual name, PW - Mundaka. Wonder what its origins are?
> 
> Tally.xx


Dunno, but it's Basque. It's between San Seb. and Bilbao. This isn't Mundaka it's self. Mundaka and other villages along there are surfing places. Apparently, it's one of the best places to surf in the world


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

We have quite a few nice beaches around the Mar Menor but this time of year they are packed. What we normally do is either go across the mountains to a beach at calblanque on the med which is much quieter, or get the boat out and go to one of the islands in the middle of the Mar Menor. All the tourist can do is look and wonder what is on the islands so it much quieter.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> We have quite a few nice beaches around the Mar Menor but this time of year they are packed. What we normally do is either go across the mountains to a beach at calblanque on the med which is much quieter, or get the boat out and go to one of the islands in the middle of the Mar Menor. All the tourist can do is look and wonder what is on the islands so it much quieter.


Don't tell me you have a boat as well!!:caked:


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

eah pesky wesky my pictures were empty eh??...lol i forgot to tell you that that was taking at like 8 o clock late evening..but peak hours from 11am to like 6 its preety packed..lol what red flags i dont see any in the photo?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Chica said:


> Don't tell me you have a boat as well!!:caked:


Yep a boat too. Only a little one though. I really wanted one and as my OH has a horse it was only fair. Well thats my story and I´m sticking to it  
We were actually going to go to the beach this afternoon as we dont have any appointments today, but OH doesn´t fancy it.

Still we have been invited to a friends for a paella tonight so thats something to look forward too. 
We were going to go to the Tomatina in Bunol tomorrow but OH has made an apponitment I can´t avoid. It´s a shame as I have wanted to go since moving here but its not going to happen this year.

Also another one is the giant water fight on Monday at Hondon de Las Frailes which we will be going to. The whole village has a massive water fight. All the locals with houses fronting the streets throw buckets of water over everyone and you all just play


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Also another one is the giant water fight on Monday at Hondon de Las Frailes which we will be going to. The whole village has a massive water fight. All the locals with houses fronting the streets throw buckets of water over everyone and you all just play


Hey!! That sounds like real good fun!! Enjoy yourselves:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

We will take the waterproof camera and if I can figure how to do it will post some photos too


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> here's a webcam to our beach - watch it fill up during the day
> 
> Xàbia (El Arenal) - webcam - Portal Oficial de Turismo de la Comunitat Valenciana
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmmmmmm

it's obviously stuck cos it looks like there's no-one there!!!



I'll look for another one...........................


----------

